# I Have A Real Gentle Red Belly



## Scorpa54 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have seen real skittish and real aggressive but this is a new one.




Enjoy


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

very cool, but wait till its nearly a foot long and hungry lol


----------



## vince.v (Jul 25, 2013)

With this stable temperament,you hve to be careful not to lower your finger beneath water level.Its not afraid of you..means that it will bite out of curiousity and hunger.I was nearly bitten by my Caribes the other day...and they weren't that stable as yours.With that awesome mouthpiece that they have...u gotta be real attentive during hand feeding time lol.Btw...nice solo red belly bro...


----------



## Scorpa54 (Jun 8, 2013)

vince.v said:


> very cool, but wait till its nearly a foot long and hungry lol


The biggest is about 7 inches right now and he's the most timid. He use to be a snatch and grab hand feeder when he was about 3 to 4 inches. Reds are real pussies, not like blacks or golds.


----------



## Scorpa54 (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's a partial view of the tank showing some of the other fish


----------

